# Justus is NOT blind!



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

OK, let's just get right down to the nitty-gritty here!

*The Justus league (all five of them) are just fine folks*.

No other way to say it, because words just can't do the trick. (but some pics can be seen here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87483)

Several days ago (sometime last week), Frank mentioned in the course of a PM or a thread that we should get together sometime for a herf. Little did Frank know, but the Justus' world was about to be put to the test!

I had to make a run to Virginia for some family matters, and, knowing I would be close to Richmond, threw some extra cigars into mine and Ninja Vanish's travel humis. I did not contact Frank or Anita before hand, because I really wasn't sure if I would be able to route my return trip home through their area, or is I would be required to make a sprint run back to Bama.

As it turned out, Ninja had a college buddy in Richmond that was available for a quick lunch (before his patrol shift started), and I had an extra day to play with that I wasn't sure about before. So, on Friday night, I did a quick CS sign-on from my sister's house, and low and behold, there was FloydP signed on and active!! A quick PM went out with my cell phone number asking him to contact me. Less than 3 minutes later, my cell phone rang.

To make a long story longer, arrangements were made for us to talk the following morning when Jeremy and I got on the road. Jeremy and I met up with his buddy and had lunch at a great hamburger joint I had not heard of (Five Men and a Hamburger - BTW, don't order the large fry unless you plan to feed five or more from it!).

Afterwards, on the road again, we call Frank to see if they would be available to meet and say hello to, maybe give me a tour of "The Deck", and smoke a stick or two! They were not only available, but willing, and ready to go full tilt on hospitality!

Directions were obtained from the navigator of the family (Anita), an invitation to eat a steak was extended (who can turn that down!!??!!), and a good time was promised. When Anita heard that we really did not have any pressing timetable, an invitation to crash overnight was immediately forthcoming. "Boy, this woman really doesn't know what she is getting herself into", I thought! She has no idea how loud I can snore!

I turned out that Frank and Anita live about an hour and a half from Richmond, and in an exceptionally picturesque town. I have to digress a little here, for some props for Staunton. I knew it felt like home immediately on our arrival, because the U.S. Highway through the center of town is the exact same U.S. Highway running through our hometown (and about two blocks from my house, and two blocks from the Justus home!). Staunton is a beautiful town, with a tremendous number of well maintained older homes with really great examples of late 1800/early 1900 architecture and styling, with a well maintained downtown area that I could spend a week exploring. Before Jeremy and I followed the directions to the Frank and Anita's, we took a short side trip and drove through part of the town. I can see a future trip with my wife to Staunton for a more in-depth enjoyment of Staunton.

Onward and upward to the House of Justus! As we drove up their street, we noted that the official greeter was waiting for us on the sidewalk. We drove past the home, turned around so the car would be on the correct side of the street, and parked. JT (John Tyler) immediately hot-footed it inside the home to let Floyd and Anita know their guest had arrived, and it was time to hide the silverware!!!:r

Introductions were made, necks hugged, libations to the hosts presented. In no time at all, we were standing on The Deck! There, we were introduced to D.O.G. and Dallas, the two canine guardians of The Deck and The Yard! Even the Justus' dogs know southern hospitality, as they enthusiastically invited us to join the family! Hardly had we sat down on the porch before Frank was pressing a Ramone Allones into Ninja and my hands. A few stories were swapped over cigars, fine fresh coffee and adult drinks (an a few photos and some canine skin manipulations - scratching the dogs' ears.) Shortly, steaks were on the grill, hosts were dodging in and out of the back door carrying china, drinks and other eating necessities, and before we could turn around, dinner was waiting!

A great meal of steak, cheddar cheese mashed potatoes and salads (green and fruit) were served and enjoyed by all (even Dallas and D.O.G. got a few nibbles). A few cigars were exchanged, Ninja managed to slip a small bomb into one of Frank's coolers without being noticed (even by me). His legendary Ninja skills remain well oiled, as I was even unaware that he had been carrying the bomb (even though I actually watched him pack his travel humi from his stash - damn, he's almost invisible at times). More cigars were smoked, and we shared maybe a single story, but somehow, it was suddenly *Two O'clock AM!!!!!* The old adage about time flying and fun is on the money! Jeremy crashed in JT's room on his lower bunk (I was afraid to take the bed, because I did not want to traumatize JT for life with my snoring! I pulled the sofa in the study (which is immediate adjacent to Franks' coolers. I told Frank and Anita that if Jeremy and I were already gone when they awoke, that we had a great time, and that I would return the coolers as soon as possible!!

All good things have to come to an end, and it's the same with the wildwood weed. One day this fellow from Washington ......... Oh wait, that's the wrong song! Anyway, Jeremy and I had to get back home, and we had imposed on the hospitality of the Justus' long enough, so in the morning, we said our farewells over some coffee and sweetrolls. Then Jeremy and I took our leave.

The hospitality of Frank, Anita, JT and the puppies was without equal. They treated people that were strangers (at least we are strange) as if we were their brothers, and we felt like we were in our own home. They know the true meaning of hospitality and friendship. Anyone that has a chance to herf with them should jump at the chance. Thanks can not really do justice to the Justus' for the time we shared together! I look forward to a future trip to the area, one where I hope I will have more lead time, less personal family obligations, and more time to spend with the Justus' and maybe some of the other CS members in the near area.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

We have herfed and i agree 100%! No finer folks can be found anywhere.I have to imagine it's that way with most jungle dwellers,all are just like family to me and sometimes more so...


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Great story. An impromptu herf can make for some of the best times. Sounds like you all had a great time and you enjoyed some good old hospitality.

Thanks for the story.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow Cliff! All that stuff happened? No wonder I was so damned tired sunday evening. BTW we got the floor down in the family room. 

Sure glad you fellers had a good time Cliff. I know we did.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Cliff, you guys are always welcome here at our home. I'm sure at any given time something is going to be under construction but like Frank said, we do have the floor down now. The furniture isn't in there yet cause the moldings not down but the floor is finished. LOL

What a wonderful weekend. I don't think we'd ever get tired of hearing Cliff tell stories. He has a ton of great stories. Can't wait to hear more Cliff! 

Jeremy, John Tyler and I had a great time learning about WoW from you. You're a great teacher and I've been doing my homework since you guys left.. LOL. (spent a ton of gold on a dagger) 

Can't wait to herf with you guys again!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great story.

That dinner/lunch sounds good. What can be better than eating and herfing with great friends. 

I have herfed with Frank and Anita and they are definately ....:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Really great story, Ive had the pleasure of herfing with Frank and Anita and agree, they are very fine folks indeed


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Really great story, Ive had the pleasure of herfing with Frank and Anita and agree, they are very fine folks indeed


Funny....I didn't like em at all....


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

chip said:


> Funny....I didn't like em at all....


One honest bastage out of all yens! :fu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hard to find two finer Gorillas to herf with in all the Jungle. Great people, and obviously great hosts......Thank you for sharing Cliff!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

chip said:


> Funny....I didn't like em at all....


We didn't like you either!! :BS


----------

